# Egg Development Pics!



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

I thought I would post a few pics of developing eggs. I used a home made microscope and a macro lense. Enjoy!








Day 4 the tad just starting to form








Day 5 noticable changes in development.








Day 6 the gills are starting to form








Day 7 The gills are more noticable








Day 8 Notice the gills and tail growth. Movement is noticable.








Day 9 Eyes are more pronounced. lots of movement in the devloping tads, they seem to be responsive to light and vibration. 








Day 10 Eyes are formed and lots of movement, swimming around and flipping themselves over. looks less like an egg with a tail now.








Day 13 The mouth is more defined now and they look more like a tadpole. Looking close you can see blood flowing through the gills.

I wil keep updating this over time.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

wow awesome pics! i'm guessing they are azureus? it's crazy how much they develop each day. keep us updated.


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks Adam! *Merry Ho Hos*

Yes they are azureus. I will bring the lense I used for the shots to the meeting its realy quite simple. I was playing with the lense/microscope the other day and I could see a devloping FF Larva in its egg! (Not the developing fly but the maggot)


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Hats off to you. VERY impressive photos. I love to watch egg development. Well done.


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

*BUMP * for updated pics!


----------



## spawn (Jan 2, 2007)

What camera/specs did you use? I assume it's a dSLR?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Those are very nice pics. Seeing the detail of the gills is incredible.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

nice update! keep them coming


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for the replies!

Spawn: I dont have a dslr but I am using a Canon Eos, with a 28-80 lense and a sack of extention tubes I then photographed the images through an old 50mm lense that I set up for magnifying like a low power microscope. after all that light was an issue so I used a seccondary light source.

Adam: How are the Bastis doing? Those are realy nice looking frogs


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

I have been very busy the past few weeks and I will post a few more pics soon


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey, I have some tads that I pulled from the lay spot and they were at the last stage or before. The still had a bit of gill string showing but the egg membrane was broken. I placed them into water and one died. 

How long do you wait after the tad seems fully developed to place them in water? 

Do you get better yeild if you pull eggs and manually transition them to water and growout or let the parents put them in water then pull the tads once you notice them? 
Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## frogcrazy (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey Scott,
First off very nice pics.Do you have a pic of the tubes and the set up that you used?Again nice pics and great job.


----------

